
China’s co-living boom puts hundreds of millennials under one roof - nols
http://qz.com/706409/chinas-co-living-boom-puts-hundreds-of-millennials-under-one-roof-heres-what-its-like-inside-one/
======
grok2
Seem like souped up hostels -- when you are single, it might be fun living in
these kinds of spaces in cities like San Francisco instead of shelling out
lots of money on rent for your own private space. Specially if you are in
places for short periods of time.

